# about DYEING leather



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I plan on putting some lincoln Towncar seats in my f-150 project, I can get a front towncar seat (out of a 02)thanx Kakalac for the idea (kinda) for next to nothing from a junkyard I know pretty well.

Heres the kicker they are the light grey almost white color, and have some mildewing on them... 

Can the mildewing be removed? or are they junk? they still feal soft and plyable. 

And if I can clean them up how well and what type of dye do I need to use (need to go tan)

Ive painted 1000's of cars, but never once dyed any leather or anything for that matter...

thanx!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Check out SEM dye. If there's not a lot of mold, go for it.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

whats the best way to remove the mold?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

BLEACH :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

bleach????

got to be something better and less harsh then bleach... anyone?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

DILUTED bleach solution to kill the mold, then SEM...


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

one thing you should know leather should never br dyed because it must breathe....if u dye it it will dry out......this was told to me by a older guy that owns an upholdsrtry shop


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok so.... has anyone dyed any leather and it hold up? I mean I got blue leather in my towncar... certianly they dont breed blue cows for blue leather do they? SO some way or another dyeing cannot be all that bad if done right. RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin: 10 to 1 bleach and water to kill the mold only way i know that will kill the bleach


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i meant mold


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11690993
> *ok so.... has anyone dyed any leather and it hold up? I mean I got blue leather in my towncar... certianly they dont breed blue cows for blue leather do they? SO some way or another dyeing cannot be all that bad if done right. RIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


Well i dyeid my old 84 fleet seats 3 yrs ago & so far it still looks good but i also only drive it 2 or 3 times a year. i only did some parts, i cleaned them wit soap & water ,sprayed bull dog & dyied came out lookin good, will post pic in a lil...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Sep 24 2008, 05:47 PM~11690596
> *one thing you should know leather should never br dyed because it must breathe....if u dye it it will dry out......this was told to me by a older guy that owns an upholdsrtry shop
> *


You are probably right but there are only so many blue and green cows running around :biggrin:

http://www.ehow.com/how_15423_dye-leather.html


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx homie!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 09:30 PM~11690993
> *ok so.... has anyone dyed any leather and it hold up? I mean I got blue leather in my towncar... certianly they dont breed blue cows for blue leather do they? SO some way or another dyeing cannot be all that bad if done right. RIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Or do they??


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 27 2008, 08:11 PM~11716317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Or do they??
> 
> 
> ...



man you aint right! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 24 2008, 09:00 PM~11692010
> *Well i dyeid my old 84 fleet seats 3 yrs ago & so far it still looks good but i also only drive it 2 or 3 times a year. i only did some parts, i cleaned them wit soap & water ,sprayed bull dog & dyied came out lookin good, will post pic in a lil...
> *


BUT IT WILL WEAR AND TEAR ... BUT SONT GO OUT THERE AND START SPRAY PAINTING ALL YOUR INTERIOR....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

IM VERY HAPPY FOR THIS TOPIC! :biggrin: I Also been wanting to dye mines since i got it (98 TC dark blue leather.) I would leave it since the cars gonna get candied light blue, but it looks old and warn.  I never knew if it could be done 4sure either, but people kept saying it couldn't be.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2008, 04:37 PM~11752359
> *BUT  IT  WILL  WEAR  AND  TEAR  ...    BUT  SONT  GO  OUT  THERE  AND  START  SPRAY  PAINTING  ALL  YOUR  INTERIOR....
> *


if its ur daily driver it will peel or flake of quick,but if its not then ur all good :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 04:01 PM~11762478
> *if its ur daily driver it will peel or flake of quick,but if its not then ur all good :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 2 2008, 03:01 PM~11762478
> *if its ur daily driver it will peel or flake of quick,but if its not then ur all good :thumbsup:
> *


Not if you do it right, did my driver seat on my benz with SEM, never had any problems


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Oct 5 2008, 07:35 PM~11785062
> *Not if you do it right, did my driver seat on my benz  with SEM, never had any problems
> *


x2 It's all in the prep work. Might spend 5 hours cleaning, prepping, taping, sanding, etc but it'll last if you use SEM


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Oct 5 2008, 06:35 PM~11785062
> *Not if you do it right, did my driver seat on my benz  with SEM, never had any problems
> *


 :0 well ima have to find me some of that good shit.....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 07:44 PM~11785552
> *x2  It's all in the prep work.  Might spend 5 hours cleaning, prepping, taping, sanding, etc but it'll last if you use SEM
> *


 :dunno: WTF?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 06:44 PM~11785552
> *x2  It's all in the prep work.  Might spend 5 hours cleaning, prepping, taping, sanding, etc but it'll last if you use SEM
> *


last how long???????........... ur right if u do it right...... me personally...i want better peace of mind and get it redone a better proper way..


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

has anyone actually tried SEM on seats and had them flake?
and does anyone have flicks of seats done with SEM?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 6 2008, 09:37 PM~11797806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you do it a better, more proper way then dying them? Dying them is the same thing high end dealers do when seats are faded to make them look new again. I'm sure you can find someone local that will dye your stuff onsite, but why pay them to do the same thing you can do yourself. I've dyed a few sets of cloth and leather seats with SEM and for as long as i had the cars, nothing flaked, peeled, discolored, faded, etc......


----------

